# Top class little lathe.



## LeeJ

I don't know, Murch. It seems awful close to the floor. LOL

Nice lathe.

Lee


----------



## dbhost

Must be for turning while relaxing on the floor watching The New Yankee Workshop or something…

Just kidding. Nice lathe. How much does something like that run?


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Murch 
where did you buy it … just in case  still have a dream about making one in wood 
is the beam made of cast iron ?

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

Laughing hard with Lee. I've never used this brand but I know Mads does, which makes me suspect that it is of very high quality.


----------



## murch

Thanks for the laugh Lee. It does look a bit daft, now that you mention it. My bench is outdoors and it was spilling rain at the time.

Dennis - DIYTOOLS in the U.K. They are on the net. All cast -iron.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s Murch 

good luck with it
Dennis


----------



## Woodwrecker

Very nice Murch.
I hope you get many pleasurable years from it.


----------



## helluvawreck

It looks pretty good to me. Do they sell it in the states?


----------



## GearGuy

I found them on a British wood working site for 209.99 pounds, or 325.32 USD.
Here is the link:
http://www.screwfix.com/p/scheppach-dmt450-445mm-wood-lathe-240v/936

It's a German company that seems very reputable, and it seems like a good value.


----------

